# Trivia 3/19



## luckytrim (Mar 19, 2021)

trivia 3/19
DID YOU KNOW ...
Iceland uses 100% renewable electricity, making it the  “greenest” country in
the world.


1. Which of the following is NOT a Province in the country of  Canada?
  a. - New Brunswick
  b. - Saskatoon
  c. - Prince Edward Island
  d. - Saskatchewan
2. The Rock Band Bachman-Turner Overdrive, or "BTO" to it's  biggest fans,
hailed from which country ?
  a. - USA
  b. - Canada
  c. - Australia
  d. - England
(Bonus; How many of the members were named "Bachman  ?)
3. In Shakespeare's "Hamlet," King Claudius desperately calls,  "Where are my
Switzers?" What exactly were his Switzers ?
4. What do English speakers call Osterreich or  Oesterreich?
  a. - Ostrich
  b. - Austria
  c. - Both
  d. - Neither
5. Which of the Fifty is called the  "Insurance Capital of the  World".
6. "CFL" is an acronym for a type of light bulb designed to  replace 
incandescent lamps. What does this abbreviation stand  for?
7. By what name are the Israeli secret intelligence services  better known ?
(Hint; 6 letters, starts with "M" )
8. Which sea is surrounded by southern Russia, Turkmenistan,  Northern Iran, 
Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Japan has been "Mining" for gold in its sewage since 2009,  yielding more
gold than some of the world's top gold mines.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - b  (Three)
3. his Guards
4. - b
5. Connecticut
6. Compact Fluorescent Lamp
7. Mossad
8. Caspian Sea

TRUTH !!
Plant officials at a sewage treatment plant in Japan say they  have found
about 2 mg per metric ton of the ash that remains after  incinerating
sludge — this is about 50 times as much gold than what’s found  at Japan’s
Hishikari Mine, one of the world’s largest gold  mines.
The officials said the gold makes its way into the sewers  because
manufacturers use gold when making certain precision  instruments. The big
question is, could the same gold be found in sewage treatment  plants across
the world?


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 24, 2021)

3,6,7,8 correct


----------

